# Question about Adding a 12" Subwoofer to the Pioneer Upgraded Audio System.



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You'll need a line out converter. PAC makes the best ones to my knowledge. That will give you a set of RCAs. You can tap the RCA's into the rear subwoofers for the bass signal and go from there.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

PAC AA-GM44 is a plug and play Line Out Converter for the Cruze's system, although it isn't advertised as such (it's advertised for the Equinox). I haven't seen it used for the Pioneer system yet, but it fits perfectly on my stock stereo harness.


----------



## Bammeh (Mar 17, 2012)

Alright. I was thinking about taking it to an Audio shop, and having them do it, and just giving them the parts, and only paying for labour.


Do you think this system will give a good amount of bass? I dont want the trunk to rattle too much, isnt there a liner I can use, while retaining my bass?


----------

